
MoviePass exposed thousands of unencrypted customer card numbers - minimaxir
https://techcrunch.com/2019/08/20/moviepass-thousands-data-exposed-leak/
======
wst_
> because a critical server was not protected with a password

Sometimes I have a feeling that such omissions should be punishable. High
fines or something. Time’s changed, law should change as well.

~~~
3wolf
Do you punish the sys admin or the creators of Mongo for making the default
configuration insecure?

~~~
wst_
Would you punish a knife maker because someone used it to hurt others? I am
not really sure how else I could answer that question. Assuming you're not
pulling my leg, are you?

